# porsche brakes for mk3 gti?



## SLKompressor (Aug 7, 2006)

Im toying with the idea of putting big porsche 6-8 piston brakes on the front a back of my gti. i know i would need bigger rotors, but what size? and what vehicle or where would i find the calipers for the conversion, and what all do i need to do, to do it??? thanks!!


----------



## SLKompressor (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SLKompressor (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## vr6fun (Oct 19, 2002)

have you seen the Stage V Big Brake kit on http://www.ecstuning.com 
it features Porsche 6 piston Cayenne calipers and huge 358x 32mm rotors


----------



## vancity 1.8t (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: porsche brakes for mk3 gti? (SLKompressor)*

I have a set of Boxster S Brake Kit for a Mk III VR6 with a 5x100 pattern for sale. It is used, but in very good condition.
This is a direct bolt on and includes the 4 Piston Boxster S Calipers with pads, Brake lines, adapter and bolts. You need to get a set of TT 12.3" Brake Disks though, plus have 17" wheels.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## SLKompressor (Aug 7, 2006)

im looking for 6-8 piston brakes, but thanks


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

you have any idea how much one 6 piston caliper will cost you, plus fabrication for the carrier bracket?


----------



## SLKompressor (Aug 7, 2006)

it depends on if your asking or telling, but yea its alot, of course i can do the bracket myself, i have a machine shop


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (SLKompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLKompressor* »_it depends on if your asking or telling, but yea its alot, of course i can do the bracket myself, i have a machine shop

Good luck, I have done this type of work and all I can say is good luck


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (SLKompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLKompressor* »_ ...of course i can do the bracket myself, i have a machine shop

Make a few extra copies and sell them here on the 'Tex!


----------



## Porschenut1 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: porsche brakes for mk3 gti? (SLKompressor)*

I'm happy to give you my opinion on the matter but first, let me get some factoids out of the way.
I've run 2 different brake set-ups on my car
1) RPI 13" Wilwood 4 piston 
and currently;
2) HPA 14.4" (365mm) 6-piston Porsche kit








Here are a couple stats that pertain to my opinion of these brakes:
My car: 2001 Jetta GLX VR6 (fully loaded) = 3,357 lbs curb weight
tires: 235/35/19 Yoko AVS Sport (very wide tire and very sticky)
OK, so to be honest with you, I only upgraded my brakes for the "my d*ck is bigger than yours" factor. Realistically, the 6 piston is overkill on my car, and this is a car that's probably 500+ lbs more than your car (someone plz correct me if I'm wrong) and with a contact patch likely to be greater than your A3 VR6. 
Either kit would lock up the fronts at high speed (ABS of course) with the 6 piston breaking the tires contact patch at ridiculous speeds. Obviously, locking up the tires doesn't necessarily mean shorter stopping distances.
So basically, you'll just be throwing money at your brakes needlessly. Go for a nice Porsche 4 piston (Boxster caliper) BBK - 13". It'll be enough show, and more than enough stop for your curb weight and tires.
Also, running a 6 piston requires quite a large rotor. You might be required to run a minimum 18" wheel set up just to clear the calipers once they're installed.


----------

